# Easy Moving Prop to start with???



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey everyone!
I am looking to start making things move.... without hiding in the dark... behind a tree pulling a string...lol...

So my question is....I have NO electric skills WHATSO EVER....I may be able to get my boyfriend or brother to help...but I wanna do something myself. I saw the prop using a fan motor and a trash can...and I know I can do that but what is another easy not $$$ to make that I should start with??
Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Not sure if you're wanting to use some sort of electric motor or pneumatics, but I'm currently working on my first moving pneumatic prop and found the following links very informative and helpful.

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4666

I'm working on a simple pop like in the following link:
http://www.vilethings.com/simple_pop_up_introduction.htm

Instead of the framework he built with the homemade pvc cylinder I'm going to use a bicycle pump. It may not have the amount of lift as his cylinder, but should be safer.


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

Depends on what tools you have available and your ability to use them. Here's a link to a tutorial for an animated grave grabber. I followed it and made it in a day, but I have a decent shop. You could even change out the metal four bar linkage for one made out of wood. Wiper motors and a transformer is available at monsterguts.com.

http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_grave_grabber.html


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

pixiescandles said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am looking to start making things move.... without hiding in the dark... behind a tree pulling a string...lol...
> 
> So my question is....I have NO electric skills WHATSO EVER....I may be able to get my boyfriend or brother to help...but I wanna do something myself. I saw the prop using a fan motor and a trash can...and I know I can do that but what is another easy not $$$ to make that I should start with??
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!!!


Hello Pixie...

There are a couple routes you can take, but in the end you are going to want to learn to use motors and do some electrical work.

You can get this book for starters:

Animatronics: A guide to holiday displays.

Amazon.com: Animatronics: Guide to Holiday Displays (9780790612195): Edwin Wise: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51DBB08YETL

The book covers making frames for props and also making the structures that go inside them. The book does get into some math formulas, but unfortunately that 'evil' side of prop building is necessary if you want to operate something day in day out reliably.

The book also covers working with air and compressors. I suggest learning about the mechanicals first before even trying to learn about compressed air. Simply put, it is dangerous to work with if you don't know what you are doing.

Next thing is working with electricity. Many props can be built using low voltage motors...but when you get to larger props, you will need to use higher voltages. Also if you want to control lights, fog machines, and other electronic items, this is something you will want to learn about as well.

If you are good with computers and can program them then you might want to check out a little micro computer called a Basic Stamp. The guys over at EFX-TEK. com are specifically geared to using these microcontrollers on props.

While all these may sound a bit advanced to you...you do have something that can work in your favor...darkness. You can play a lot of tricks on people in the dark. The fear of not knowing what is there is a very powerful ally. Something simple as thin threads becomes spider webs in the dark. Foam rubber on spring loaded boards becomes someone reaching out and grabbing your ankles. Foam thick foam rubber on floors feel like some swampy squishy residue you are walking through.

Don't forget the power of sound. You can probably sit at a computer and play back certain sounds at different volumes. Positioning speakers around a dark room and controlling a left and right pan of a sound could be taken as spirits floating around the room.

There are many computer programs out there that allow you to manipulate sound in many ways. If you can hook up speakers or a full size home stereo to a computer, you can scare the living daylights out of someone.

If you absolutely must make a moving prop on your first outing, may I suggest a Flying Crank Ghost or FCG.

Here is the site that started this wonderful prop:

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/

This can be had with a small 12 volt windshield wiper motor from AID AUTO stores.

The site will also introduce you to electricity and how to make flicker lamps as well. (BE CAREFUL THOUGH!)

Other sites you should check out is:

http://www.instructables.com/

And my favorite:

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

Most effects I do are of electrical in nature...so I can give you pointers there.

However, I would hold off on compressed air until you have some regular props under your belt. Phantasmechanics has a good tutorial on using compressed air. The technical term for using compressed air is generally referred to as pneumatics.

Well, that should give you a good evening of reading websites. The Halloween Monster List will take you several hours to a couple days to go through.

Oh! Welcome to the club!

JG


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

jukingeo said:


> Well, that should give you a good evening of reading websites. The Halloween Monster List will take you several hours to a couple days to go through.
> 
> JG


Thanks again!! I am on the 3pm to 11pm shift at work tonight and this shift is known to be a very boring one...now I have something to do tonight!!!


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Another easy prop to do would be a "Leer" prop. Mr Macabre made one of the first, if not the first, and Baird Manor has a pretty good how-to at this link:

http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/bmleer.html


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Pixie,

Great thread you started and I hope you don't mind if I ask one of the other posters a question on your thread.

Hey Uncle,

I totally love your "Leer" prop and intend to build one. Can you tell me if the wiper motor has to be so off-set to one side or can it be built so the motor is directly behind the prop? Having it so far to one side seems like it would make it more difficult to hide it from view. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

pixiescandles said:


> Thanks again!! I am on the 3pm to 11pm shift at work tonight and this shift is known to be a very boring one...now I have something to do tonight!!!


You are welcome .

There is ALOT to go through on that list. The point I was making in my post is that you don't have to make a huge mechanical marvel on your first outing. My suggestion is learning about electronics, computers, and sound first.

Get the book I mentioned and that will teach you mechanicals.

Then after you built a few moving props with motors, move on to pneumatics.

The only reason I say to leave pneumatics for last is because of the danger factor involved. If you are not careful, things can explode or parts can go flying and you can end up impaling someone.

With electronics, work with low voltage first. Try to do as much as you can with low voltage. This is a good thing because most of your computerized and sound based items are designed to work with low voltage.

With all that in mind...specifically look for those effects on the monster list. If you like something on the list, but it sounds dangerous or it sounds like you are not sure you can do it...then by all means DON'T do it. Save the effect as a favorite location and come back to it later when you get more experience working on the 'safer' stuff.

Enjoy!--Now go scare someone!

Geo


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Oscillating fan prop is the best moving prop to make your first time around. You'll be amazed at how good it looks and how easy is was to do. 

Move on to more complicated props after you've patted yourself on the back for the fan prop.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Pixiecandles, here's one more site to look at that should provide you with some good starting points;

http://www.perfessorevil.com/hauntproject/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ya know.... I was just thinkin (uh oh, anything but that)... That "Leer" prop would be a good application for the oscillating fan... and if you make him sorta spectral with a raggedy lightweight shroud, or give him long wispy hair, you could put a sort of baffle behind the tombstone to direct the air upward to make his shroud and hair blow around for a little extra movement... might look kinda neat. Just be sure it's not so long it gets caught in the fan, that could suck.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Ya know...I like your idea, Rev. I've never seen this prop before, and your idea may add a nice flair to it. 

The only problem I can see with substituting a wiper motor with an oscillating fan could be that it may be more sensative to moisture and weather. I used a small oscillating fan to make a witch's head turn from side to side (blades removed and adequate ventilation provided), but it only lasted 3 seasons. Of coarse, the weather during those 3 seasons weren't friendly.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OMG I haven't even visited the Halloween Monster list in ages. My Talking Wighead is on there as a dead link! I must email an update to Mark. I'll have to check out the "new" stuff on there now!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I know this thread is from a while ago,seeing as I am a newbie, wanted to pipe in!LOL I made a witch last year with a fan motor, it was in her upper torso. Of course the fan blades were cut off, the plastic back of the motor was off for more ventilation, used a mesh screen to keep the air flow open and clothes away from the fan motor, attached her shoulders (pvc screwed on to part of the motor mount area) and head, her shoulders, arms and head moved,had her holding ingrediants for her potions in her hands with a raven on her upper arm, ran her for hours, a few nights, so far so good, hope she holds up this year too.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree, use an old fan motor, people throw those away all the time.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Bethene said:


> I know this thread is from a while ago,seeing as I am a newbie, wanted to pipe in!LOL I made a witch last year with a fan motor, it was in her upper torso. Of course the fan blades were cut off, the plastic back of the motor was off for more ventilation, used a mesh screen to keep the air flow open and clothes away from the fan motor, attached her shoulders (pvc screwed on to part of the motor mount area) and head, her shoulders, arms and head moved,had her holding ingrediants for her potions in her hands with a raven on her upper arm, ran her for hours, a few nights, so far so good, hope she holds up this year too.


I like the idea of placing the fan in the torso area. I never thought of that, but I'm sure it provides much more movement than just a head turning.

Your witch sounds interesting. Do you have any pics that you can prvide us?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I have some, I will try to get them posted, I don't have the construction process in pics, but finished witch at my campground haunt. During TOTing at the campground, a girl actually said trick or treat to her before realizing she was a prop, she was so embarrased, but it made my night!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Start small and work your way up. My first moving prop was way to complex (old drill to make a body in a electric chair shake) and although it works. Looking back it could have much easier. I made the grave grabber from the build forum. Easy. Quick. Probably only cost $20 - $25 dollars. (Half of that was in the wiper motor) With that experience under my belt I have Millions of ideas of where to go from there. Just remember. Do NOT get discouraged. Learn from your mistakes. Bring your questions here. There are many super helpful people at this site. and HAVE FUN.


----------

